# 1967 GTO - Headlight Question



## Beefcake77 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi, 

Can someone please tell me if the headlights for a 1967 GTO are supposed to be on a fused circuit? 

Thanks!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes. Do you have a wiring schematic for your car?


----------



## Beefcake77 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes I do (ordered from Ames), although I didn't see where the headlights routed through the fuse box.

I found this diagram

http://www.gtoforum.com/attachments/f12/5945d1258199021-67-fuse-block-labels-fuse-block-large-.jpg


and do not see headlights mentioned/associated with one of the fuses (left hand side of diagram)?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I just read the whole section on headlights in my shop manual and no mention of a headlight fuse and no location on the fuse block for one.
It seems like there should be one but I can't find it.
Try removing the 25 amp fuses and see if the headlights work.


----------



## ibuildm (May 11, 2013)

There is a circuit breaker in your headlight switch. If your lights go out the circuit breaker may reset before you hit the ditch!


----------

